# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme me shkolle IT/kurse/teste/certifikata.

## Miremengjes

Kam degjuar nga nje shoku im se andej nga Gusht ose Shtatori Microsofti do te nderroje komplet sistemin e MCSE dhe disa programeve te tjera mesimore qe ofron Microsofti ?
Desha te dij se a eshte e vertete kjo?
psh

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

MCSE ose ndryshe Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer eshte ajo pjese e microsoftit e cila meret me licensimin edhe me sistemet mesimore te programeve microsoftit .. te vetmet ndryshime qe une di qe do kryhen jane ne kerkimin e certifikates se microsoftit edhe te mcse ne shumicen e programeve te leshuara me pare e qe do vijojne me vone per kete kompani .. nuk e di se per ca dryshimesh e ke fjalen ... nese tregohesh me specifik mbase mund te te them dicka me shume 
Ardi

----------


## Miremengjes

Prsh!

Une e kisha fjalen se do te behet zevendesimi me win 2003 dhe curriculum(literatura e pergatitjes per mcse) do te ndryshoje....
Per kete desha te sigurohesha.
Besoj se me kuptuat......

----------


## benseven11

te jesh i sigurte qe do ndryshoje
pasi mcse ne strukture si fushe studimi apo si test certifikimi
shkon paralel me zhvillimin daljen e versioneve te reja te windowseve
server.me daljen e ketyre versioneve te windows server futen gjera te reja dhe
update dhe per pasoje edhe te mcse duhet futen problemet qe kane te bejne me zgjidhjen e tyre plus futjen e procesoreve pjeseve te reja hardware qe kane dale
me te dhena me te avancuara

----------


## prof4design

Jam pergatitur per te dhene provimet e Adobe Certified Expert dhe kam nevoje per ca teste paraprake qe nuk mund ti gjej kund tani per tani. A mund te me  jepni ndonje site qe ofron teste falas??

Eriku

----------


## benseven11

Ke ca skedare demo ketu
http://www.examaids.com/demos.html
Shiko njehere te keto faqet
http://www.intelligentedu.com/blogs/...uter_Books.php
http://www.intelligentedu.com/

----------


## ylber1998

Pershendetje,kam nder mend te studijoj programimin mirpo kam nje dilem,sepse nuk di ku  t'ja filloj studimev.Ne Fakulltet privat apo ne at te shetit,Si pas mendimeve te juaja,a eshte ma mir te studijoj ne  privat,apo ne Universitet te shtetit.Qfare mendimesh keni,flm

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Ne ke vend te botes ke ndermend te stjudosh?

----------


## KaLTerSi

...gjithsesi kudo ne bote te ndodhesh, diplloma nga privati eshte gjithnje e nje lartesie me te larte se shteterorja.

suksese.

----------


## Fiona

N.q.s ke lek shko tek privati (niveli i mesimeve eshe me i lart), n.q.s s'ke shko tek public. Edhe atje mir eshte, rendesi ka qe po shkon me i ven!!!

----------


## marsela

_Varet se ku do studioje..
Po me habisin ca parashkruesit, prandaj them varet nga vendi..Se univ.me te mira qe di une, kudo ne bote jane te varura nga shteti, pavarsisht se mund te kene pagesa,taksa..ca quhen me te larta.Te mos flasim pastaj per kto privatet qe jan hapur ne Shqiperi qe te marrin gomar e te bejne ekonomist-menaxher,mjek e dentist..Universitetet shtetrore vertet s'kane kushte po studentet qe studiojn aty jan shume me te pergatitur(pergjithsia kjo) dhe per mendimin tim kjo ben shum ndryshim.
Ti kerko programet, pyet persona qe jetojn aty ku je, po qe kane mbaruar vite me pare e pastaj vendos vete.Mos harro se mbi te gjitha eshte i rendesishem vullneti e deshira per te mesuar..rruget do i kesh te hapura

ps. A nuk duhej kjo tema te te ndihmojm njeri tjetrin..apo pret pergjigje ku eshte e mire "informatika" konkretisht_

----------


## ylber1998

TAULANT  Ne Kosov kam ndermend te studijoj

KALTERSI  Flm per mendimin tuaj

FIONA  Flm edhe ty per mendimin tend

----------


## ylber1998

MARSELA- Shum flm per mendimin tend,Vertet te shtyn te mendosh.Nuk me interesojn aq shum kushtet e Universitetit,me intereson me shum aty ku pergaditesh me mir,ku mesimi eshte me i mir e jo ku shkon si thet populli "SHKEL E SHKO",sepse kam deshir te flakt te mesoj programim

----------


## KaLTerSi

fakultetet private krahas pergatitjes me intensive dhe te larte se ato shteteroret kane dhe lidhje me kompani te medha dhe statistikisht u garanton punesim te graduarve me shume se ato shteterore. Te pakten ketu ne Amerike po. 
P.S. Per tu pranuar ne privat duhet te kesh dhe te mbash nje mesatare relativisht te larte, ne shteteroret jo domosdoshmerisht.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Ylber ,programimi nuk eshte per cdo njeri qe ka nje vullnet dhe deshire.Nuk mjafton.Kerkon edhe talent,inteligjence qe do te thote nje aftesi te natyrshme
per te kuptuar, analizuar llogjikisht,mprehtesi.Kjo te ben qe ne studime te ecesh pa asnje mundim,shume lehte.Zakonisht shkollat kur bejne pranimet bejne disa teste,per te pare aftesite ne arsyetim,nivelin e inteligjences.Provo te marresh nje liber per vizual bazik ose quick basik.Lexoje,puno me kompjuterin dhe aty mund te shikosh veten,nese te pelqen ose jo,nese te terheq ose jo,ke veshtirsi ne te kuptuar etj.Kjo eshte shume e rendesishme pasi te ndihmon per ti dhene vetes nje drejtim,nese ja vlen te studiosh programim ose jo.Nqs eshte dicka qe nuk te pelqen ose ke veshtirsi,pse duhet ta studiosh dhe te mundohesh dhe vuash.Ska kuptim dhe arsye te mundosh veten,kur mund te provosh te studiosh dicka tjeter ne fushen e kompjuterave qe te jep me shume kenaqsi.
Per sa i takon shkolles,jo gjithmone nje shkolle private eshte me e mire se nje shkolle shteterore.Mbi te gjitha shkolla private eshte biznes,cilesia vjen e dyta.
Nuk ke garanci me nje shkolle private,me cmime kuptohet me te larta.Mos harro qe shkolla,pavarsisht,private apo shteterore nuk te jep gjithshka.Duhet te mbeshtetesh me shume te vetja,studimi dhe puna jote.

----------


## Alket123

> Ne ke vend te botes ke ndermend te stjudosh?


Ke degjuar fjalen "me mire te dali syri sesa nami" apo anasjelltas?

Nuk po them qe ne Amerike nuk ka universistete te mire sepse nje perqindje e larte e inteligjences ne Amerike ka emigruar por nje dipllome amerikane ha buke shume mire. Shko studio ne Amerike.

----------


## ylber1998

BENSEVEN11  Te gjitha ato i kom,Vullnetin,Deshiren,Intelegjencen,Talentin etj etj.Do ta marr at liber dhe do ta testoj vet veten,te pershendes besnseven.Di ti ndonje liber te bukur per programim,nese ki ndonje me ndihmo,E kam fjalen per fillestar

----------


## Gunnar

Pse paska universitet privat ne Kosove ?

dhe nqs ka mendoj se me mire do ishte ne universitet publik se ne vende si Kosova apo Shqiperia nuk besoj se gjen universitete te mira private per vete faktin se keto te fundit nuk kane me shume se 5,6 max 10 vjet jete.

Nejse

"Me ket ftyre qe ke ti s'shko dot deri ne Nroq" do thoshte Nini Bules  :ngerdheshje: 
Me verte robo ku e ke gjet ket foto t'vrame te Morientes. me degjo mua ndrro foton pastaj apliko ne ndonje vend ... ok plako  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ylber1998

Ha qfare ke than ti???S'te pelqen Morientes apo jo?Me vjen keq mu POOO.Fac apo jo

----------


## [xeni]

> Pershendetje,kam nder mend te studijoj programimin mirpo kam nje dilem,sepse nuk di ku  t'ja filloj studimev.Ne Fakulltet privat apo ne at te shetit,Si pas mendimeve te juaja,a eshte ma mir te studijoj ne  privat,apo ne Universitet te shtetit.Qfare mendimesh keni,flm


Ketu shumica s'ja kan haberin universiteteve te Kosoves. Raporti i nivelit te un. privat/publik mund te ndyshoje nga nje vend ne tjeter. Per mendimin tim, s'ben mire te nisesh thjesht nga ky kriter, por te interesohesh e te pyesesh studente/pedagoge qe i njohin mire ato un. qe jane alternativa studimi per ty. 

Suksese!

----------

